# Two Serious Problems



## ehsen (Mar 11, 2007)

I have two serious problems.

1. Whenever I continually punch for few seconds or any other extreme physical activity. My heart starts to run like crazy dog and obviosly I can't catch my breadth. Ok.. I admit i never been a sports guy but now I am interested in martial arts and please suggest me some exercise to fix this issue 

(I am 20 years old and have no disease)

2. Second problem is very annoying. When my body heats up.... again when i perform an extreme physical activity, I start to feel severe itching on my body and specially in scalp. 

Do you have any idea what's wrong with me.


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 11, 2007)

Well, the itching is quite normal-  I experience that every time I sweat a lot.   The only thing I have that might remedy that, is a sweat band though.  Otherwise, just give a brief scratch and go on.  

Is it ok to assume that you've just started in martial arts?  If you have, then the increased heart rate and shortness of breath is normal (to an extent, anyways).  It could take a while to increase your endurance and stamina, which is the possible cause of what you're experiencing.  You can work on increasing those 2, by running or jogging a bit in between days you have class.  Start off slowly, gradually increasing how far or fast you run.  You can also run in place as you watch t.v., working on jumping jacks can be helpful, too.


----------



## LuzRD (Mar 11, 2007)

noones guessing can replace the advice of a doctor! 
problem 1 you mentioned is enough reason to see a doctor, just to make sure your heart isnt going to explode. and while your there ask about the itchies.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 11, 2007)

Have you had a complete physical exam lately? Have you discussed the problem with your doctor?


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 11, 2007)

LuzRD said:


> noones guessing can replace the advice of a doctor!
> problem 1 you mentioned is enough reason to see a doctor, just to make sure your heart isnt going to explode. and while your there ask about the itchies.


 

And what they said too...


----------



## exile (Mar 11, 2007)

ehsen said:


> I have two serious problems.
> 
> 1. Whenever I continually punch for few seconds or any other extreme physical activity. My heart starts to run like crazy dog and obviosly I can't catch my breadth. Ok.. I admit i never been a sports guy but now I am interested in martial arts and please suggest me some exercise to fix this issue
> 
> ...



About 2, I've no suggestions. It might be a specific skin reaction to the salt left from your sweating; I've heard of that reaction. But about 1... it's simple: you need to increase your cardiovascular capacity _a lot_. The key is interval training: moderate jogging interspersed with very short intense sprint bursts. MAs put intermittant very high demands on your cardiovascular system, and you need to train for that variation. Intervals fit the bill perfectly. They're not very pleasant, but they are incredibly effective.

All this presupposes you've visited your physician and gotten a good, thorough physical. That's necessary no matter what your age, when you take up a demanding physical activity. Once you get the green light (as seems 100% certain, but you have to do it anyway!), try doing intervals twice a week. In two or three months, you'll find yourself breezing through your MA training sessions.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 11, 2007)

*Note:

Thread moved to Health Tips for the Martial Artists as more appropriate to your post, and more likely to generate appropriate and useful responses.

-Karen Cohn-
-MT Senior Moderator-
*


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 11, 2007)

As to both problems - Go see a doctor.

Any other advice I would have would say when punching don't forget to breath properly, but with that said let me repeat

Go see a doctor.


----------



## still learning (Mar 11, 2007)

Hello, It takes time to build up the heart,endurance,stamina.  Everyone is right! ...if you feel your heart racing ...you better see your Doctor.

In the mean time...let your Teacher know...and you should rest and not train so hard.

After you talk to your Doctor follow there advice.  Only than you will know what you should do in your training.

To become fit..top shape...comes in time (months..to years) depending on your training and what the Doctor recommends.

My daughter took up High school wrestling...at the end of three months..she was in top shape, lots of endurance and stamina. (never wrestle or any type of hard core training.) Took third place in her weight division for the Big Island.

Each person will react to the same training differently. For some others they may put lots of intensity, other less.........Aloha


----------



## exile (Mar 11, 2007)

still learning said:


> To become fit..top shape...comes in time (months..to years) depending on your training and what the Doctor recommends.



This is the fundamental truth, frustration and promise of training. It won't happen at once. You should think in terms of `100 days'. Any training program you engage in should show significant resultsand I mean _significant!_in three months and some change. Start slowly and gradually and go to the next threshhold when the one you're working at becomes too easy. Don't rush it, but don't stay at the same level of intensity when you're ready to move on. After 100 days, you will almost certainly be performing at a radically improved level...

... but get that physical and OK from your doctor first, y'hear??!!


----------



## Sapper6 (Mar 11, 2007)

ehsen,

obviously, heed to others advice in seeing a physician.

shortness of breath and excessive heartrate are elementary symptoms to exercise induced asthma.

the itchy skin is a condition all of its own.  below is a link that covers both conditions.

http://walking.about.com/cs/med/a/sensitchylegs.htm

now go make a doctors appointment and call us in the morning.


----------



## ehsen (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks guys. There is nothing wrong with my heart (probably I didn't use right words in my post). I can jog continually for a long time. probably running is a good way to improve my stamina. 

( my father is a doctor I don't need to meet someone else)

Itching is a huge issue I will see a skin specialist in a  day or two. 

thanks everybody for your advice.


----------



## exile (Mar 12, 2007)

ehsen said:


> Thanks guys. There is nothing wrong with my heart (probably I didn't use right words in my post). I can jog continually for a long time. probably running is a good way to improve my stamina.



Jogging won't increase your respiratory capacity beyond a certain point, just as doing large numbers of reps with relatively light weight won't build strength. In both cases you need higher intensity so that you seriously overload your current capacity, if you want to make significant gains. Interval training is to cardio as the various high-intensity weight resistance programs are to strength trainingfar more efficient than moderate work done over a longer period. And as I mentioned, intervals mirror the fairly rapid alternation of high and low cardio demands you encounter in a typical MA training session. So it's an all-around good choice for MAists looking to improve their stamina...


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 12, 2007)

I agree, if you can jog for a long time at a set pace but find yourself getting out of breath in a shorter more intense period, then you need to build your fitness up in shorter more intense periods.   As Excile suggested Fartlek running might be a good thing for you to work with.

It's basically a Speed play running, you jog at your comfortable speed, then in short bursts do a quick run, then go back down to your comfortable speed.   Build up your speeds and your running distances when you get comfortable doing this.     You might actually find your comfortable jogging speed decreasing a little during this, it doesn't matter if this happens, it just means you are finding an effective "recovery" speed.

I've also found that if you have access to a rowing machine, rowing with the same kind of speed varience will have a similar effect but your arms also get a good workout as well.


----------



## chinto01 (Mar 12, 2007)

ehsen said:


> I have two serious problems.
> 
> 1. Whenever I continually punch for few seconds or any other extreme physical activity. My heart starts to run like crazy dog and obviosly I can't catch my breadth. Ok.. I admit i never been a sports guy but now I am interested in martial arts and please suggest me some exercise to fix this issue
> 
> ...



I would call the doctor on this before going any further.

In the spirit of bushido!

Rob


----------



## exile (Mar 12, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> I agree, if you can jog for a long time at a set pace but find yourself getting out of breath in a shorter more intense period, then you need to build your fitness up in shorter more intense periods.   As Excile suggested Fartlek running might be a good thing for you to work with.
> 
> It's basically a Speed play running, you jog at your comfortable speed, then in short bursts do a quick run, then go back down to your comfortable speed.   Build up your speeds and your running distances when you get comfortable doing this.     You might actually find your comfortable jogging speed decreasing a little during this, it doesn't matter if this happens, it just means you are finding an effective "recovery" speed.
> 
> I've also found that if you have access to a rowing machine, rowing with the same kind of speed varience will have a similar effect but your arms also get a good workout as well.



These are good ideas, Shaderon. It's true, you _don't_ have to restrict interval training to running; virtually any aerobic activity can be adapted to an interval format. My own favorite interval exercise is a moderate jog for 50 seconds, then an all out sprint for ten seconds, then back to the moderate jog for the next fifty seconds, and so on, for about twenty minutes. This particular form of intervals works best on an oval track with long straightaways; it's annoying to have to start a full sprint on the curved part of the course. It's quite grueling, and not something one looks forward to, but afterwards there is such a sense of virtue!  And after a few weeks of doing this at most three times a weekmore is too much, in my experienceyou find that you can sustain a much higher level of energy output over a given period of time than you could before. 

Just because it _is_ so intense, it's really important that, no matter what the particular exercise you `intervalize' is, you get a physician's green light on it...


----------



## ehsen (Mar 12, 2007)

You people are awesome. I joined many forums before but mostly people were rude there and instead of concentrating on my problem they start their own chit chat. 

MartialTalk Rocks... :asian:


----------



## exile (Mar 12, 2007)

ehsen said:


> You people are awesome. I joined many forums before but mostly people were rude there and instead of concentrating on my problem they start their own chit chat.
> 
> MartialTalk Rocks... :asian:



I agree, ehsen. This place is totally unique, not just in the MA cybersphere but in general, for virtually any interest or subject matter.

I think the essential quality of the place is this, that people view MT as an important resource in their ongoing MA education, and they hope that when they approach the board with their queries, they'll get help, guidance, insight,... the lot. So they're inclined to want to _offer_ that themselves when _they're_ approached. It seems to work quite well... plus, we have great moderators and mentors who work hard to keep the tone of things at least civil and on topic. That's another big reason why things work well here.. 

Glad you're having a good time hanging out on MT!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 12, 2007)

doctor = very yes.

but also to reinforce xue.  i'd bet a beer your trouble is your breathing.

lots of people hold their breath when they first start bag work.  also sparring, kata.  also any time they feel performance anxiety.

make certain you're breathing deeply and naturally the whole time you're punching.  i think you'll find a huge difference.


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 13, 2007)

ehsen said:


> Thanks guys. There is nothing wrong with my heart (probably I didn't use right words in my post). I can jog continually for a long time. probably running is a good way to improve my stamina.


 
Good to hear that your heart is OK.  In this case, then, it's simply a matter of building up the correct kind of stamina.  Yes, someone can run all day long, and be in great physical shape, but doing quick burst activities on a repeated basis, such as punching, kicking, etc., is going to condition your body in a different way.  

Just be patient, and don't try to overdo it.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Mar 19, 2007)

1.  There is such a thing as exercise-induced urticaria (hives, itching).  It often responds to anti-histamines.
2.  You could have exercise-induced asthma.
3.  Your father may be A doctor, but is he YOUR doctor?  See YOUR doctor and find out what's up.


----------



## ehsen (Mar 19, 2007)

Well people I am feeling good now. With every single day passing my stamina is getting better and better. 

I know its gonna take sometime to see a huge change but I am on right track.

:angel:


----------



## LuzRD (Mar 24, 2007)

AWESOME!!!! glad to hear it
keep us informed of your progress


----------



## exile (Mar 25, 2007)

ehsen said:


> Well people I am feeling good now. With every single day passing my stamina is getting better and better.
> 
> I know its gonna take sometime to see a huge change but I am on right track.
> 
> :angel:



_Great_, ehsen, glad to hear it! Hope you continue to improve your staminasmall increments in your training routine are the key, never do too much more than you've already done, but if you keep ratcheting up your performance slowly and steadily, you'll find after a year that your new level of conditioning is tremendous.


----------



## Distinction (Apr 25, 2007)

A physical would be good. But it might just be a lack of stamina. I'd recommend getting a jump rope. It'll help you to become lighter on your feet and you get a work out in less time than jogging, or bicycling. But by all means, have variety. Otherwise you'll get bored. Swimming, cycling, running, jump rope, and other various cardio exercises.  And Idk about anyone else here, but muscle confusion seems to be effective to me at least. So mix it up. 


> It's basically a Speed play running, you jog at your comfortable speed, then in short bursts do a quick run, then go back down to your comfortable speed. Build up your speeds and your running distances when you get comfortable doing this. You might actually find your comfortable jogging speed decreasing a little during this, it doesn't matter if this happens, it just means you are finding an effective "recovery" speed.


Sounds like something Bruce would do.


----------

